# Kimber 8400 Montana 200gr load



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I have bought a Kimber 8400 Montana 30-06 (24" barrel) and a Leupold VXIII Boone & Crockett 3.5-10x40mm. I have decided to use this instead of the 300Win or my 300WBY, the Kimber is lighter and also the 30-06 has less recoil. The Leupold will allow me to use my 30-06 with 180 or 200gr bullet out to 500 yds on a combined elk and bear hunt this coming fall. Any body have good loads for 200gr Sierra SBT or 200gr Nosler Accubond? I would prefer the 200gr over the 180gr and if I can get 2650 to 2700fps out of a 200gr load the zero on the Boone & Crockett scope is the same for both bullet weights because of the coefficient of the 200gr. I will be trying the following powders and loads for the 200gr bullets mentioned above. MRP 58gr, RL-22 57gr, IMR4831 56gr, IMR4350 54gr, and RL-19 56gr. If any of you have good fast accurate loads for the 200gr bullets mentioned above (or any other BT or Spitzer 200gr), I would really appreciate it. This would save me some time and money so please let me know. beartooth


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

While this doesn't answer your original question, were I in your situation I'd load a 165/168 TSX to 2900-3000 ish and shoot everything with it. Less recoil, just as lethal.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, that is a thought. do you recommend any loads to begin with and work up to. What kind of results have you had with the TSX on game of elk or large black bear? Really what are your result on any game with it and was it shot out of a 30-06?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My Avatar is the 200gn TSX I dug out of my elk (375yds) shot out of my 300 Win @ 3000fps. I have another one from the same elk that lost a couple of petals. The avatar wieghs 200.2gns and the other weighs 187.5gns. I've shot 6 deer and an elk, performance is always the same, caliber in, golf ball sized exit wound (except for the two I started into the rear quarter of the elk @ 375yds, they didn't exit but did penetrate over 30" before stopping).

I also shot 5 deer this year with a 140gn TSX from my 270 @ 3100fps and the performance is essentially the same.

I had a custom reticle done for my 300Win and the 200TSX in the Leupold Custom Shop so I'm sort of stuck to one load, but if to do over again I'd shoot 168's @ 3300ish for everything and never look back.

I also shoot 85's (tsx's) through my 243Win @ 3200 fps and performance is very similar to the 270 and 300, caliber in, golf ball out. The 85's have been used on coyotes and one racoon.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Horsager,

what do you think of a 100 grn TSX .257 weatherby... similar lbs impact, with a little more speed that a 270...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

100TSX would be my 1st try in a 257WBY or a 25-06.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Horsager, I shoot the 165 TSX out of my 300 Wim Mag. However, it is doing 3425 fps. I have shot deer with the X bullet from 223 upwards. They always perform. 
Last week I looked at those new X bullets with the carbonate tip (can't remember that name either), but the price scared the heck out of me. $29 for 20 bullets, ouch. But I am thinking about it for my elk hunt this fall. One box for practice, one box for elk. I hope I come back with an elk and 19 shells.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The MRX would have to show me a MARKED accuracy improvement over the TSX before I'd buy a second box. 'Twould be nearly impossible to show a "terminal" improvement, so the difference in price would have to be made up in accuracy. Out to 500yds the TSX's have done all I've ever asked of them in 3 different rifles/calibers. I just got a DPMS Ar-style 308, may try the 168's there, maybe the 130's too.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

'Twould......whats your problem? Can't you spell or sumpin? :lol:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

"12 hands in a row Holliday, no one's that lucky."

"Why Ike, whatever do you mean?"

a few lines in between I can't remember.

"Maybe Poker's just not your game Ike. I know.........let's have a spelling contest!!"


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Horsager said:


> The MRX would have to show me a MARKED accuracy improvement over the TSX before I'd buy a second box. 'Twould be nearly impossible to show a "terminal" improvement, so the difference in price would have to be made up in accuracy. Out to 500yds the TSX's have done all I've ever asked of them in 3 different rifles/calibers. I just got a DPMS Ar-style 308, may try the 168's there, maybe the 130's too.


What I was hoping they might do is open at lower velocities (longer ranges). What do you think, do you think the Polycarbonate tip would aid in expansion?
Ya, I couldn't do much better than between .3 and .35 I don't think.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I haven't run your numbers through a program but 1800fps seems to be the "magic number" for the bottom end of reliable expansion. My 200's are still doing that past 700yds, and I don't think I'll be shooting that far anytime soon.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, after reading your post I went and ran the nubers with my ballistic program and with my average of 2670 - 1800fps takes place at 595yds. So this round with the Boone and Crocket scope is good to go from 0-500yds no problem. Up close or far away. :sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

"ill be your huckleberry"


----------

